# What do you think ......



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well since my last post of "What O/U to Buy" ...Ive been searching and searching and reading your posts which I thank you all for ....I came across this gun online at this website :

http://www.blueridgeoutdoorsports.com/M ... ifles.html

Does this website look real...or is this a gimmick...does this price look too good to be true ...2006 SPECIAL PURCHASE!!--$350.00 ....SAVINGS--$1695.00....??? and is this actually a good gun ...again I have almost decided on a Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U....how does it compare ????

Thoughts once again please ...

Thanks


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I am not sure if it is a good gun or not, BUT, if that price is for real all I can say is WOW!!! If you buy it you should let me know how it is so I can get one.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

They're saying you save $350 with a purchase price of $1695...not the other way around.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

ahhhhhh I C ..I thought it was a little rediculous ...but I was hoping it was some GREAT DEAL...I obviously read it wrong..thanks


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

Wow, I guess I'm behind the times on this new model. Looks pretty good. I checked it out at the Browning site.

It has the back-bored barrels and Invector Plus chokes, which is a good thing. The forcing cones are relieved (less shot deformation) in these barrels and the main tube diameter is larger than a lot of guns out there (more velocity and less recoil with the same shells). The recoil system and the monoblock receiver are the only new features I can see. I'd have to play with one to get a good feel for the differences, but I can't see them changing the traditional hinge-pin system if they weren't sure about the new one. From the pictures on the Browning site, it looks like they moved some of the moving parts from the forearm into the receiver area. Like maybe the little gizmo that tells the barrels whether to extract (unfired shells) or eject (fired shells).

All things considered, that's not a bad price at all in today's market. My Sporting Clays Special cost roughly $1400 about 12 years ago. And you can pay more than that for some of those Benellis out there today. Nothing against the Benellis at all, but this is a whale of a lot more gun in terms of strength, detail, life expectancy IMO.

My only personal nit about the silver-colored model would be re: dove hunting. A late season bird will spot that thing about a mile away.


----------

